# Smelly farts!!!!!



## bubbles61

Maisy occasionally used to release a little squeaky puff, look behind during doing this as if she hasn't a clue what just happened! BUTrecently she's been doing silent but deadly eggy farts! And she doesn't even batter an eye lid! I find this disturbing! And really really smelly.
Why is this I ask her as I havnt changed her diet!
Does any one else own smelly babies? And what do u do to help them? Xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Wind is almost always diet related. Either she is not digesting her food as well as she used to, or she is eating something she shouldn't be. Mine will grab bits of bread that people have thrown down for the birds when we are out walking, and will fart all evening. All wheat products, even in tiny amounts make my lot windy. Is someone giving her treats you don't know about maybe?


----------



## bubbles61

No, I know she can't take human treats any more so she doesn't get a morsel! And I feel really mean but It just gives her the runs! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards

That made me laugh. My other half would sympathise with this because Willow has a habit of standing on his chest, facing away and then letting one go. Then she looks like him innocently like she doesn't know west just happened. Rich thinks she does it on purpose! Both of them can be quite stinky at times.


----------



## jesuschick

My first answer would be grain. If you feed grain free I'd guess a protein that does not agree.


----------



## bubbles61

She's just become a stinker! And she doesn't care! She doesn't think of others any more lol. I could understand it if I have changed her diet or given her a treat. But I havnt xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ittychichilover

My chi had this issue too. He is allergic to grains, all potatoes, sweet potatoes and yams. He's on a raw diet now. Also, I put him on Natur Vet Digestive Enzymes prebiotics & probiotics blend. It comes in a big plastic jar (8oz) and you put in a heaping 1/4 spoon full on top of his food. You'll need to add a bit of water to mix it in or fresh squeezed carrot juice works too. Issue resolved!!


----------



## AussieLass

Hahahaha, I LOVE the oh so British description!!!

Mine used to when babies before I got their diets sorted, but these days, not a 'fluff' out of them, thank goodness.


----------



## intent2smile

I don't think Jaxx has ever passed gas or at least not that I have noticed.
He is obsessed with it though. If hubby passes gas Jaxx runs to him and starts sniffing. I tell him every time he does it he is one sick puppy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards

intent2smile said:


> I don't think Jaxx has ever passed gas or at least not that I have noticed.
> He is obsessed with it though. If hubby passes gas Jaxx runs to him and starts sniffing. I tell him every time he does it he is one sick puppy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha. That's so funny!


----------



## AussieLass

intent2smile said:


> I don't think Jaxx has ever passed gas or at least not that I have noticed.
> He is obsessed with it though. If hubby passes gas Jaxx runs to him and starts sniffing. I tell him every time he does it he is one sick puppy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think HWMNBO has ever passed gas in my presence in 13+ years - if he did, I'd drop him off at the nearest Rescue place.


----------



## jesuschick

So, can you share what she eats?


----------



## bubbles61

Not when ur down wind lol xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall

Douglas doesn't fart but my aunt's dog can clear a room. It actually makes your eyes water and takes ages to disperse. Hahah. It is worse with fatty foods for him.


----------



## bubbles61

She's supposed to be a LADY I think she has forgotten! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61

She has chihuahua 28 I know it's not the best food but it's in my price bracket x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick

bubbles61 said:


> She has chihuahua 28 I know it's not the best food but it's in my price bracket x


Royal Canin Chihuahua

That is your answer. Here are the ingredients:
Chicken meal, rice, ground corn, brown rice, soy protein isolate, chicken, chicken fat (naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract and citric acid), natural chicken flavor, dried egg powder, dried beet pulp, powdered cellulose, salmon oil, potassium chloride, sodium silico aluminate, chicory extract, soya oil, sodium tripolyphosphate, choline chloride, DL-methionine, calcium carbonate, taurine, Vitamins [dl-alpha tocopherol (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), d-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, calcium iodate], borage oil, L-carnitine, glucosamine hydrochloride, L-tyrosine, green tea extract, 

I started to highlight the ingredients that are the culprit but there are so many. You can get a higher quality food for the same money.


----------



## bubbles61

Can I ask what that is please x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Karen, that's so true! I had to buy a 4lb bag of eukanuba for Mimi so I can wean her off of it and on to Fromm and it was $14!!! That's more than I pay for Fromm, I was shocked! I thought that junk costs like $7. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Check out whichdogfood.co.uk it is like dogfoodadvisor but British. There are loads of better quality foods that are the same price or cheaper than RC, which is very overpriced IMO.


----------



## MChis

We always had issues before switching to grain free. I'd agree though...probably diet related?


----------



## ~LS~

My thoughts are diet also. I hope you find something that works well with her tummy, stinky farts are no fun that's for sure.


----------



## Lupita's mom

Oh this thread has me rolling on the floor!. I worked with a lady who's husband came home with a Great Dane. I remember Sandy coming into work slamming things around her desk, muttering under her breath.... It appeared that Barney the Great Dane had a gas problem and he would clear the bedroom every night! Barney was the only one getting a good nights sleep!


----------



## ~LS~

That would definitely kill the bedroom mood Pat. Funny stuff.


----------



## Moonfall

Having a dog like mine does it anyway...I assume he'd probably think kisses were an invite to stuff his tongue in my mouth. He's pretty much the man in my life now though so no matter.


----------



## bubbles61

He just wants to join in lol xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61

Well I will update you on the smelly situation as soon as her diet has been changed! Inless I have been gassed in my sleep lol xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey

Tammy, i would recommend Eden. Google Eden Holistic Pet Food. 

Its a 5* food, completely grain free, affordable. Couldnt ask for more really!  

I assume you pay the RRP for the RC, about £10 for a 1.5kg bag? 

Well, with the Eden, you can buy it in 7.5 and 15kg bags. For the price comparison, it costs about £5 for 1.5kg of the Eden. So very cheap for better quality!


----------



## bubbles61

What size are the biscuits? She's so picky! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey

Teeny tiny - they do medium and small kibble. Honey was fussy with kibble sizes, but the Eden is no problem for her.


----------



## jan896

Buildthemskywards said:


> *Both of them can be quite stinky at times*.


*giggles* 

are you saying Willow and your other half.... or Willow and Mylo..... are the ones that are a bit stinky...........:toothy7:


----------



## bubbles61

Ok, I have ordered a sample pack of the Eden dog food! So we shall see if she turns her snotty little nose up at that! Lol xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Awwww yea dex used to fart a lot!!! Now I can't even remember the last time he did. He got much better after being able to play around with KC daily and gets better at eating his kibbles and great u.s made treats like zukes


----------



## Rach_Honey

bubbles61 said:


> Ok, I have ordered a sample pack of the Eden dog food! So we shall see if she turns her snotty little nose up at that! Lol xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great news! 

I will go so far as to say - persevere even if she doesn't like it at first! 

Eden is lots better for her and costs less for you - she will like it eventually I promise 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I have to agree with Rachel, Eden is far, far superior to RC in every way. Definitely worth persevering with. Fingers crossed she will love it, most dogs seem to. If I ever needed to feed a kibble (I feed raw) Eden is the one I would use.


----------



## bubbles61

It's guna turn up Monday so she will either love me or loath me for changing her food!! Will keep u posted! It may also help with her breath! And her general smellyness!She's turning into a right stinker! And generally looks like a scraggy homeless dog! She's only 3!! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards

jan896 said:


> *giggles*
> 
> are you saying Willow and your other half.... or Willow and Mylo..... are the ones that are a bit stinky...........:toothy7:


Hahahaha...I didn't realise how that sounded! Willow and Mylo, of course! Although I'm sure Rich blames it on the dogs sometimes when it's really him! That did make me giggle! 



bubbles61 said:


> Ok, I have ordered a sample pack of the Eden dog food! So we shall see if she turns her snotty little nose up at that! Lol xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I feed Eden too. Now they've gotten used to I'd say it's even improved Mylo's tummy issues. The pieces are absolutely tiny


----------



## FantasiaFarm

hahaha I always ask if hubbie did it LOL


----------



## bubbles61

So far my fella hasn't noticed! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie

My two girls came to me with terrible teeth, breath, and body odour. The smell disappeared after 2 or 3 days on raw. Really, it was that quick. One of the major benefits of feeding raw is the lack of doggy odour and bad breath that most people endure from their pets.


----------



## bubbles61

What's raw? Or am I being really dense! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie

There is a whole section devoted to raw feeding in the Diet and Nutrition forum. I feed 80% raw meat, 10% bones and 10% raw organs. It is the most natural way to feed a dog and has a huge impact on their health and well-being.


----------



## Rach_Honey

I should have mentioned raw! I was just doing a kibble improvement lol  

Tammy, I feed raw along with the Eden - Honey loves it, her teeth are fab, her coat is shiny and soft, she has no gas issues lol! Def worth looking into - there's some fab advice on here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61

I defo will, may be another avenue! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 23083

Both of ours are on grain free kibble and no 'wind'  at all...
Pico has awful brath though despite his clean teefers...


----------



## bubbles61

Ok. Well the Eden food sample turned up on Saturday, and I am very suprised the maisy loves it! Partly cus it's new that she eats it but so far so good!! I have just ordered my 7.5kg bag! So she had better not suddenly change her mind! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie

That is great news, you should see an improvement in her general condition and 'unladylike behaviour' very soon


----------



## bubbles61

Excellent, the gas masks can go back in the drawer lol x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey

Excellent news! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

